# phyllium philippinicum



## fatalmantis (Nov 18, 2021)

Has anyone ever kept phyllium philippinicum before? I got some eggs earlier this year to try out something new and they started to hatch last month. I'm loving them but wanted to see if anyone had some some tips and tricks to keeping them. I already had two established blackberry bushes for them and some rose bushes in my green house to keep them supplied with food for the winter.


----------



## Lola the Carolina Mantis (May 26, 2022)

How's the project going?


----------



## fatalmantis (Jun 1, 2022)

Lola the Carolina Mantis said:


> How's the project going?


So far good. I only had four hatch original (2females and 2males). The males molted to adult about 3 weeks ago and the females just starting reaching adult this week. Hopefully I can breed them successfully soon.


----------

